

Show HN: A Simple Workout App for iOS - tommy_
http://www.strengthclub.co/

======
bottlerocket
Nice, can you add your own workout or only use the predefined ones?

~~~
tommy_
At the moment only the predefined ones. I will add custom workouts soon™.

